# 10 foot or 8 foot on S250?



## FinerCuts (Sep 30, 2008)

Looking at getting a sectional snow plow and I was wondering what everyone uses. Looked at an 8 footer and they just seem small. Then again I have heard people say a 10 footer is to big? Any input?


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

Do what we did and get a 9'. Not a sectional but I think 9' is just right


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

FinerCuts;1099108 said:


> Looking at getting a sectional snow plow and I was wondering what everyone uses. Looked at an 8 footer and they just seem small. Then again I have heard people say a 10 footer is to big? Any input?


If you have a snow tire on your loader I wouldn't hesitate to put a 10' on it. I have a 10.5' Avalanche that I run on either a 75XT or 435 and the only time I've had an issue was last year when we had the 14" snowfall, and it just needed the passes to be shorter was all or it would fill up too fast and you couldnt push it all.


----------



## FinerCuts (Sep 30, 2008)

Advantage;1099153 said:


> Do what we did and get a 9'. Not a sectional but I think 9' is just right


I have pretty much made up my mind that I am going to get a sectional.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

I would say 8 footer with regular tires or 10 footer with snow tires. We don't really have problems until spring when we get heavy wet snow. Even then, an 8 footer can be too wide.


----------



## agustofson (Dec 10, 2009)

10 footer would be fine until you run into heavy wet snow.


----------



## G&T LAWN (Nov 7, 2009)

Where you at in iowa???


----------



## FinerCuts (Sep 30, 2008)

I am located in Granger, about 10 minutes from Des Moines.


----------



## lndscpe (Dec 7, 2004)

*10' Arctic Sectional plow - no problem on S250*

Finer Cuts,

I run a 10' Arctic Sectional plow on my S250 with now problems, first season with stock tires, did ok but was more problematic in heavy wet snow on long runs, next season with my version of Wolf paws snow tires and WOW now I can really move snow! I can't say enough good about my Sectional plows, I love it on my Bobcat, my Case loader and I just bought a new 244 J John Deer Loader and purchased a 12' Sectional plow for it. If you put a 10' Sectional plow on your S250 you won't be disappointed, I cant say how other pushers of equal size will work but after three years with now problems and over 500 hours on my sectional plow and I'm just now replacing the cutting edges and feet I can't complain! heres some pics























of the Bobcat with the 10' Sectional plow.


----------



## FinerCuts (Sep 30, 2008)

lndscpe;1101339 said:


> Finer Cuts,
> 
> I run a 10' Arctic Sectional plow on my S250 with now problems, first season with stock tires, did ok but was more problematic in heavy wet snow on long runs, next season with my version of Wolf paws snow tires and WOW now I can really move snow! I can't say enough good about my Sectional plows, I love it on my Bobcat, my Case loader and I just bought a new 244 J John Deer Loader and purchased a 12' Sectional plow for it. If you put a 10' Sectional plow on your S250 you won't be disappointed, I cant say how other pushers of equal size will work but after three years with now problems and over 500 hours on my sectional plow and I'm just now replacing the cutting edges and feet I can't complain! heres some pics
> 
> ...


I really appreciate the feedback and helpfull information! I am excited to add it to my fleet. But I do have to say I am jelous of your setup!:waving:


----------



## Brad3403 (Sep 8, 2008)

lndscpe;1101339 said:


> Finer Cuts,
> 
> I run a 10' Arctic Sectional plow on my S250 with now problems, first season with stock tires, did ok but was more problematic in heavy wet snow on long runs, next season with my version of Wolf paws snow tires and WOW now I can really move snow! I can't say enough good about my Sectional plows, I love it on my Bobcat, my Case loader and I just bought a new 244 J John Deer Loader and purchased a 12' Sectional plow for it. If you put a 10' Sectional plow on your S250 you won't be disappointed, I cant say how other pushers of equal size will work but after three years with now problems and over 500 hours on my sectional plow and I'm just now replacing the cutting edges and feet I can't complain! heres some pics.
> 
> What tires are you running on it?


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

Yeah, where did you get those tires?


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

10\' all the way


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

lndscpe;1101339 said:


> Finer Cuts,
> 
> I run a 10' Arctic Sectional plow on my S250 with now problems, first season with stock tires, did ok but was more problematic in heavy wet snow on long runs, next season with my version of Wolf paws snow tires and WOW now I can really move snow! I can't say enough good about my Sectional plows, I love it on my Bobcat, my Case loader and I just bought a new 244 J John Deer Loader and purchased a 12' Sectional plow for it. If you put a 10' Sectional plow on your S250 you won't be disappointed, I cant say how other pushers of equal size will work but after three years with now problems and over 500 hours on my sectional plow and I'm just now replacing the cutting edges and feet I can't complain! heres some pics
> 
> ...


Now that is a bada$$ setup there!!!

p.s. tires look identical to wolf paws....curious about rim & tire combo info/cost?

p.p.s. To the OP, get the 10fter.... you'll be glad you did.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

we run 10 footers on all Caterpillar 257B, about the same size machine


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

I would go with the 10 footer.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Doesn't the 10 footer become an 8 footer by taking smaller bites when the snow is heavy?


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Do you find a significant price difference between the 8 and 10' plows? Maybe that can help make your decision as it seems you could go either way. I personally would go with a 8', simply for storage reasons, wet snow, price, and I always like to buy a smaller machine for great price when someone wants to get a bigger one, and then you need the 8'. It is alsoeasier to transport a 8' if you need to trailer the machine to a site.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

2COR517;1104378 said:


> Doesn\'t the 10 footer become an 8 footer by taking smaller bites when the snow is heavy?


Has anyone ever told you that you are brilliant?


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

dfd9;1104446 said:


> Has anyone ever told you that you are brilliant?


Now he's gonna have to go buy all new hats.


----------



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

Where did you get the narrow rims?


----------



## lndscpe (Dec 7, 2004)

*My version of Wolf Paws*

Sorry for the long delay in replying about my wheel set up, it's my own version of Wolf Paws, at 1/2 the price, but it did take some time to build. The wheels are from an older F350 4x4 truck I got out of the junk yard, I knock the centers out....... the center hub is held in by only 4 - 1" welds basically. After that I had inserts cut out of 3/8" plate steel with holes cut out to fit the stud pattern and center hole (easy template to figure out for a water jet or laser burn table). I brought them home, set up the back spacing I wanted, and took my time and stitch welded the plates all the way around, both sides. Cleaned em' up and painted em' to match. I searched for awhile to find the tires, found them on-line and mounted them up at my shop. Presto....... my version of Wolf Paws for easily half the cost. They have one full season on them, plus unloading 3 semis full of pallets of salt with them and other duties we do around the shop in winter. They MAKE A HUGE DIFFERENCE in plowing, I absolutely can't imagine plowing now without them.


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

We are using a 8' steel edge on a s250. Just plowed with it yesterday, It was a light snow, and I would have liked a 10', but It works. I'll be keeping an eye out for a 10' with a rubber edge.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

lndscpe;1101339 said:


> Finer Cuts,
> 
> I run a 10' Arctic Sectional plow on my S250 with now problems, first season with stock tires, did ok but was more problematic in heavy wet snow on long runs, next season with my version of Wolf paws snow tires and WOW now I can really move snow! I can't say enough good about my Sectional plows, I love it on my Bobcat, my Case loader and I just bought a new 244 J John Deer Loader and purchased a 12' Sectional plow for it. If you put a 10' Sectional plow on your S250 you won't be disappointed, I cant say how other pushers of equal size will work but after three years with now problems and over 500 hours on my sectional plow and I'm just now replacing the cutting edges and feet I can't complain! heres some pics
> 
> ...


About two years ago I had a customer that was complaing about the marks that the tire chains we were using on the skid steer. I did something very similar to what you did and have since forever wondered why I didn't do it sooner.

When I did mine I used some old dually style rims that I had laying around
that the original bolt holes had elongated and were basicly worthless. I also liked the idea of using those because it got the tires mounted further "outboard" giving it a wider stance making it more stable.

We cut the centers out and I had a friend machine out the CAT bolt pattern on to some 1/4'' blanks that we made to fit the centers of the rims. We welded those centers in then sand blasted and painted them. I then bought and had the Cooper mud & snows mounted up and the thing is almost as good as it was with the chains.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

Have you guys had any problems with the beads blowing? I have considered doing exactly what Big Dog D has described but I just worry about an operator blowing beads while turning.


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

A heavier ply tire should help prevent the bead from blowing. I run 10 plys and dont have a problem.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

cold_and_tired;1136051 said:


> Have you guys had any problems with the beads blowing? I have considered doing exactly what Big Dog D has described but I just worry about an operator blowing beads while turning.


We only use these in the winter for snow type work and have never had an issue with them. This machine stays on site all winter, the tires get swapped out prior to delivery and upon return. If you turned someone loose with it on dry pavement lifting heavy stuff it may be a concern then. The other added bonus I'm finding is that I don't need to worry about replacing the "regular" tires in the fall when they get to be worn enough that you worry about them for snow but would keep running them for dirt work.


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

Big Dog D;1135402 said:


> About two years ago I had a customer that was complaing about the marks that the tire chains we were using on the skid steer. I did something very similar to what you did and have since forever wondered why I didn't do it sooner.
> 
> When I did mine I used some old dually style rims that I had laying around
> that the original bolt holes had elongated and were basicly worthless. I also liked the idea of using those because it got the tires mounted further "outboard" giving it a wider stance making it more stable.
> ...


Can anyone tell me if what truck rims fit a bobcat 751


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

rjigto4oje;1646453 said:


> Can anyone tell me if what truck rims fit a bobcat 751


You buy truck rim and weld Skid steer bolt pattern plate on the truck rim


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

rjigto4oje;1646453 said:


> Can anyone tell me if what truck rims fit a bobcat 751


To the best of my knowledge they don't, that's why I did what I did.


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

Big Dog D;1646566 said:


> To the best of my knowledge they don't, that's why I did what I did.


I cant seem to find the spacers, are they homemade


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I think this would work

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bobcat-skid..._Car_Truck_Wheels&vxp=mtr&hash=item2c5fb7d535

http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-Tires-and...s_Car_Truck_Tires&vxp=mtr&hash=item2c6ddcfb24


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks I saw those,


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

MIDTOWNPC;1646651 said:


> I think this would work
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bobcat-skid..._Car_Truck_Wheels&vxp=mtr&hash=item2c5fb7d535
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-Tires-and...s_Car_Truck_Tires&vxp=mtr&hash=item2c6ddcfb24


Thanks for the link MIDTOWNPC. half the cost of wolf paws! I'm not going with dedicated snow this year just because I have some tread left on my existing tires. But next season It's on!


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Interesting stuff ^^^ for the skidsteers


----------



## redclifford (Aug 10, 2015)

Big Dog D;1135402 said:


> About two years ago I had a customer that was complaing about the marks that the tire chains we were using on the skid steer. I did something very similar to what you did and have since forever wondered why I didn't do it sooner.
> 
> When I did mine I used some old dually style rims that I had laying around
> that the original bolt holes had elongated and were basicly worthless. I also liked the idea of using those because it got the tires mounted further "outboard" giving it a wider stance making it more stable.
> ...


just curious, was it an significant amount of money you saved doing it this way compared to buying snow wolf tires and rims?


----------

